
Unsupervised Image-To-Image Translation Networks - jonbaer
http://research.nvidia.com/publication/2017-12_Unsupervised-Image-to-Image-Translation?href=
======
aalleavitch
There's a youtube video linked on the github with a quick summary that I
enjoyed:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dqxqbvyOnMY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dqxqbvyOnMY)

The notion of the latent space is particularly fascinating to me.

